

I’ve never seen such a copy of my work - xvirk
http://saulosantana.com/?p=2562

======
Brotkrumen
I don't read tabloids, but to me both look highly generic.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
I was thinking the same thing. I've seen all those elements in other papers
before. I guess the issue is that they used all the same elements in all the
same ways. _shrug_

------
abluecloud
My network blocks this website:

> Location: [http://saulosantana.com/?p=2562](http://saulosantana.com/?p=2562)

> Access has been blocked as the threat Troj/PhoexRef-A has been found on this
> website.

> sophos web protection

~~~
justinhensley
Mine as well.

> Location: [http://saulosantana.com/?p=2562](http://saulosantana.com/?p=2562)
> > Access has been blocked as the threat Troj/PhoexRef-A has been found on
> this website. > sophos web protection

------
nedwin
You see these exact same design tropes throughout all newspapers around the
world. Remove the language and it looks like three different papers I know in
Australia and half a dozen in the UK.

Or is this guy claiming to be the source for all newspaper graphic design from
the last 10+ years?

------
wodenokoto
Isn't this out of the designers hands by now? Doesn't Bild own the design and
isn't it their problem to enforce its copyright?

------
enkiv2
If this guy has so much pride in his work & the years of research it took to
produce it, why does he want it limited to a single mediocre German tabloid?

~~~
jameskilton
Please don't blame the victim. This is a legitimate grievance. The polish
paper very obviously stole his work.

~~~
steveeq1
"copied" the work is a more accurate word. Not to say that it isn't bad (it
is).

~~~
SG-
Yes, he 'copied' it and likely got paid for it too, it wasn't just going in
some personal stash of movies and music on his hard drive.

~~~
kokey
The brief probably said 'make it look like Bild'

------
atmosx
> [...] to figure out the best solutions for the biggest sunday newspaper in
> Europe, and they copied just like this?

Really? IS build Sunday's newspaper in Europe? No wonder the EU is about to
dissolved, then.

